# Too Faced Swatches. All Products!



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 18, 2008)

I can never find too faced swatches so I deceided to make some!!! all on painterly paint pot



















The products listed are above. Listed in no certain order. listed for search purposes
Mess in a dress, temper temper vixen jealous dirtbag. Galaxy Glam shadows in Moon Beam Shoorting Star, Amber Astroid and Deep Space. Glosses in Billionare Boyfriend, Trust Fund Baby, champagne wishes, saphire spark violet vapor pink bling. totally nude, marcia marcia marcia, sex kitten, celebritty meltdown and smokey eye palette


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 19, 2008)

Glamour Gloss, Sapphire Spark












Shooting Star, Super Nova


----------



## helena77 (Jan 6, 2009)

Too Faced Starry Eyed Liquid Eyeliner.
Ooh & Aah (black) and Super Freak (pink)


----------



## lara (Mar 23, 2009)

Too Faced Stalkerazzi
Too Faced Mad Mad Love
Too Faced Ooh & Aah
MAC Peacocky
Too Faced Drunk Dial
Jemma Kidd Lapis
Too Faced Restraining Order
Pop Beauty Moss Green
Pop Beauty Copper
Pop Beauty Crystal
Too Faced Super Freak


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 13, 2009)

delete


----------



## lara (Apr 14, 2009)

Too Faced Lockdown Creaseless Cream Eyeshadows


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 22, 2009)

Eye Shadow Primer


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 12, 2009)

Too Faced Glamour Revolution Palette





Opened






The Book opened showing how the mirror pops out and also showing the "Look" cards.






Book Opened showing how the shadows come out of a side drawer.





A fun little fact about this palette,the chocolate bronzer actually smells just like chocolate. And the rose blush smells of sweet roses,or its meant to anyway personally i think it just smells sweet lol

And as you can see its a Marie Antoinette themed palette.And if you look under the side flap you will see where it says "Let Them All Have Too Faced" like "Let Them Eat Cake" get it? lol I thought that was cute haha

The shadows,blush,and bronzer are all extremely pigmented.The gloss is pretty sheer with only the very slightest tint of color.Its a gorgeous palette,really fun.And with the shadows you get a great mix of colors and textures.Some are fine glittery some pure luxe shimmer ,some chunky glittery,i think two in the palette.The shadow "London Calling" is a near exact dupe for "Urban Decays - Midnight Cowboy" The coolest shadow in the bunch is "Label Whore" its shown 1st e/s 2ND row down.It looks brown but its really a brown-green fusion,so fun and unique.And as i mentioned the Chocolate Bronzer really smells of chocolate,some even say tastes of chocolate but i don't want to eat my bronzer so ill just take their word for it ha ha Comes with the look cards and a mini tube of shadow insurance and a mirror that pops right out so you can throw in in your bag!


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 13, 2009)

Too Faced Natural Eye Palette






Palette open with brush drawer pulled open with "Look Cards laid out." 





EyeShadow Close Up


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Nov 24, 2009)

French & Fabulous Palette 





















Pink Leopard Bronzer











Lockdown Shadow in Bedroom Eyes











Starry Eyed glitter liner

L-R: Ooh & Aah, Stalkerazzi, Mad Mad Love, Super Freak






L-R: Stalkerazzi, Ooh & Aah, Mad Mad Love, Super Freak


----------



## ledisxo (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks hope you guys enjoyed. 

xoxo amy.


----------



## Jangsara (Nov 25, 2009)

Too Faced Liquif-eye Shadow Collection:










And the swatches:





And how is the liner?

It works like this:








Tested with Grimas and MAC shadows.


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 20, 2010)

Too Faced Sun Bunny Bronzer
Too Faced Retractable Kabuki Brush (amazingly soft!!!)
Too Faced Absolutely Flawless Herbal Concealer/Eye Base- Hollywood Medium


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Absolutely Invisible Candlelight Illuminating Translucent Powder





The Bronzed and the Beautiful Set





Snow Bunny: all colors swirled together and then individual ones.





Sun Bunny: swirled, then individual





Pink Leopard:


----------



## Jangsara (Aug 7, 2010)

Galaxy Glam shadows

Moon Beam:





Deep Space:


----------



## lara (Aug 23, 2010)

Too Faced - *Fantasy Island*





Too Faced - *Fantasy Island*





    * MAC Early Lawn
    * MAC Springtime Skipper
    * Too Faced *Fantasy Island*
    * Too Faced* Fantasy Island*
    * MAC Parrot
    * MAC Steamy


----------



## lara (Sep 15, 2010)

*Totally Toasted* eyeshadow duo.





*Totally Toasted* eyeshadow duo.


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 3, 2011)

*Free Love* lipstick


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 3, 2011)

Too Faced • *Label Whore*. Pictures don't do this eyeshadow any justice... It's simply amazing.


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 9, 2011)

More pictures of *Label Whore* 










*Galaxy Glam • Moon Beam*


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 14, 2011)

*Galaxy Glam • Shooting Star*


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 14, 2011)

*MUA Pearl Eyeshadow number 12* is QUITE similar to *Too Faced Label Whore*. Label Whore is more green-ish and with glitter, and MUA 12 is more brown-ish... But still, quite a dupe we have here, I think.





  	Label Whore on the left, and MUA 12 on the right 





  	I thought this was quite interesting and didn't know where to put it, so here


----------



## soco210 (May 21, 2011)

Too Faced Eye Love Eyeshadow Palette (current Sephora 500pt VIB gift)


----------



## SQUALID (Jun 9, 2011)

Full Bloom Cheek & Lip Crème *Sweet Pea*





*Sweet Pea* applied heavily, applied lightly.







  	Full Bloom Ultra Flush Powder Blush *Sweet Pink*





*Sweet Pink* applied heavily, applied lightly.







The Bronzed & The Beautiful French Riviera Edition








Primed & Poreless Bronze Tint






*Primed & Poreless Bronze Tint *rubbed into the skin.








*Chocolate Soleil*






*Chocolate Soleil* applied heavily, applied lightly. (it smells like milk chocolate!)









*Powdered Sun*






*Powdered Sun* applied heavily, applied lightly.








*Sun Bunny*






*Sun Bunny* left half, right half, mixed






*Snow Bunny*






*Snow Bunny* left half, right half, mixed


----------



## soco210 (Jun 10, 2011)

Too Faced Primed & Poreless Bronze Tint SPF20


----------



## kkischer04 (Jun 24, 2011)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance set, minus the Shadow Insurance LOL I could only compare to 3 other shadows I own that are similar, all MAC:

  	Twinks Vs Full Frontal: Pretty much the same when swatched, but Full Frontal has a lot more fall out
  	Contrast vs Skinny Dip: Contrast is darker, I use to smoke out or deepen the other when I don't want black
  	Humid vs Lucky charms: same as the blues









  	With Flash


----------



## soco210 (Jun 26, 2011)

Cop A Teal Eye Shadow & Lemon Drop Shadow Insurance









  	Cop A Teal, Lemon Drop, Cop A Teal over Lemon Drop


----------



## soco210 (Jul 20, 2011)

For the month of July Too Faced customized palettes are half off, here is mine







_(L-R: I'm Perfect Gloss, Lovey Dovey Duo Eye Shadow, Sun Bunny Bronzer - swatched separately and together) _


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Too Faced Natural Eye Palette


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Too Faced Romantic Eye Palette


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 6, 2011)

Too Faced Eye Shadow Insurance Policy eyeshadow palette


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2011)

Too Faced new smokey eye palette
  	(top 3 shades)


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 20, 2011)

Perfect Eyes Waterproof Eyeliner "Perfect Peacock"







Exotic Color Intense Eye Shadow "Petals to the Metal"







Exotic Color Intense Eye Shadow "Poison Orchid"







Exotic Color Intense Eye Shadow "Night Nymph"







Shadow Brushes Essential 3-Piece Set


----------



## Monsy (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Monsy (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Oct 28, 2011)

Glamour to Go Palette - Dream Edition from Holiday 2011


----------



## Katherinekkk (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Katherinekkk (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Jan 6, 2012)

Natural Flirt Makeup Collection


----------



## soco210 (Jan 27, 2012)

Matte Eye Shadow Collection







  	Natural Face Palette







  	Natural at Night Palette


----------



## Voodoo Blonde (Feb 7, 2012)

*Too Faced Natural Eye Eyeshadow Palette*


----------



## SQUALID (Feb 9, 2012)

Too Faced Natural Beauty collection, spring 2012













 *Matte Eye palette*






 *Tufted Suede*,* Chinchilla*,* Coffee Bean*





 *Velveteen Bunny*,* Pebbles*, *London Fog*





 *Fresh Linen*, *Vintage Violet*, *Midnight*





 *Natural at Night palette*






 *Full Moon*,* Nightcap*,* Cocoa Star*





 *Night Light*, *After Hours*, *Eclipse*





 *Spotlight*, *Moon Stone*, *Night Fever*


----------



## soco210 (Mar 20, 2012)

Too Faced Summer 2012 Collection

  	Summertime Sexy Shadow Collection



















  	Better Than False Lashes Lash Extension System







  	Candlelight Glow Highlighting Powder Duo







  	Milk Chocolate Soleil Matte Bronzing Powder







  	Royal Oil Coconut Oil Body Bronzer


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Chocolate Soleil Bronzer in Original Chocolate*


----------



## Rawr (Apr 20, 2012)

Does anyone have swatches of both the original Chocolate Soleil and the Milk Chocolate one?
  	And perhaps a comparison between the Tanning bed in a tube and the new Royal bronzing oil? Wich is better for a glowy sheen?


  	To contribute to the thread, here are some really quick swatches of some of the colours in the In Your Dreams Palette (Holiday 2011).


----------



## SQUALID (Apr 20, 2012)

Too Faced Summer Royalty collection for summer 2012!









 *Too Faced Chocolate Matte Bronzing Powder “Milk Chocolate”*








 [h=3]*Too Faced Royal Oil Coconut Oil Body Bronzer*[/h]  	 






 [h=3][/h] [h=3]*Too Faced Summer Eye Summertime Sexy Shadow Collection *[/h]  	 





 *Sugar Sand*, *Plumeria*, *Cocoa Beach*, *Peach Fuzz*, *Coral Crush*, *Chocolate Sun*,* Sunbeam*, *Mermaid*, *Toasted Coconut*


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quote: 	 		










		Shooting Star, Super Nova


  	I passed these by when they were first released but now they look very tempting.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 24, 2014)

Melted Liquified Long Wear Lipsticks


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 31, 2014)

La Crème Color Drenched Lip Cream in Marshmallow Bunny


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 9, 2015)

8 Spring 2015 Liquified Long Wear Lipsticks


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 15, 2015)

Natural Matte Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 26, 2015)

Melted Metal Liquified Metallic Lipsticks


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Melted Metal Liquified Metallic Lipsticks


  Beautiful swatches.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 15, 2015)

Love Flush Blushes


----------

